# Tear Stains



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I read a very interesting article about remedies for tear stains and was wondering whether or not any one on SM Forum might also have heard of this one. They suggested to give your Malt a half of Tums Flavored tab twice a day. This is supposed to alter the PH in the dog and in turn help with tear staining.

I have tried everything and anything to help remove tear stains for Chrissy and nothing seems to help. Altough they aren't as bad as some other Malts that I have seen, I would like to get some opinions on this theory before I might try this myself. 

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Hmmm ... never heard that one before. That's interesting. Can anyone chime in as to whether or not Tums are safe for our fluffs?

Was this an online article? I'd like to read more ... do you have a link?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Always be cautious when the goal is to change the dog's pH. That can change the urine pH which can lead to infections and stone formation.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I was giving "Muffin" (adult Maltese) Tums. Just as you asked about, half a tablet crushed and I would sprinkle it on her food twice a day.
I think that it helped her with the staining.
I haven't given any to the pups yet. Also, DH borrowed the tums from the kitchen...  
I wonder if other SM members do this, giving the Tums?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

hmmmm...I just read JMM's post. 
I was typing & added my reply _before_ I saw hers.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I have used Tums and all it did was constipate my baby.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I wouldn't give Tums to a fluff. The extra calcium would mess around with the ph and throw off the calcium to magnesium and phosphorus ratio. Plus the additives in Tums aren't good for them.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's best to find what is causing the tearing rather than mask the reason and alter the PH. It won't
cure it.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Just my opinion, but medicating the issue, which by your own admission isn't all that bad in your little on's case, might not be the best course of action. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you to all of you who took the time out to reply and give me your opinions regarding Tums. After reading all of your posts, I most certainly will not give Chrissy any Tums. Personally, I think that her tear staining is hereditary. I did have here on Blue Fish and Sweetpotato and after seeing no results, switched her back to Blue Brown Rice and Lamb. As a matter of fact, her eyes are not tearing as much. 

She will be going for her first professional grooming on the 27th and I am anxious how she will turn out. I would like to keep her in her long coat but will have to wait to see what our Groomer suggests.

Thanks again for all of your input and enjoy the rest of your weekend.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

tums ? then what ?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

No one else has ever given their Malt Tums??? :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I have read somewhere online about people giving their dogs Tums for tear stains. But, personally, I wouldn't do this for the same reasons others have mentioned here.

Bisou starting having a little tear staining about 1.5 weeks or so after I brought her home..and I gave her some probiotics, grounded up in her food, and that made them go away. Maybe her stains were related to teething or the stress of coming into an new environment/traveling, I'm not sure..but she doesn't have this problem anymore.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Can someone tell me whether or not probiotics are effective or not?? And how much should be given? I assume that probiotics can be purchased in a health store??? I have been giving Chrissy 1/2 teaspoon of Stoneyfield Yogurt 2x's a day in her food and also sprinkle some dried buttermilk in her morning feeding. 

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Snuggle's Mom @ Nov 22 2009, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853861


> Can someone tell me whether or not probiotics are effective or not?? And how much should be given? I assume that probiotics can be purchased in a health store??? I have been giving Chrissy 1/2 teaspoon of Stoneyfield Yogurt 2x's a day in her food and also sprinkle some dried buttermilk in her morning feeding.
> 
> Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom[/B]


What is effective for staining depend on the CAUSE. If it is a teething puppy, then nothing but finishing teething will stop it. If it is allergies, you treat that. If it is an infection, you treat that. If it is secondary to a structural problem causing the dog to always dump tears on their face, then it is a matter of maintenance as best you can.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I give Hunter tums at the reccomendation of our vet for his stomach issues (he got so sick off of priolsec and that pill was hard to cut into equal portions). I did talk to him about the tear staining and he said it will not stop the watery eyes but might make the color less strong and might alter the smell but since we wash Hunter's face each day he didn't think we would notice much. 

Hunter's staining is from his bone structure (he has a 90 degree angle instead of a 45 and it causes any water in his eyes to dump onto his little face and the slope of his eye to nose causes the water to sit there) and is not an allergy or infection so we just work to keep his face as dry as we can and keep him as stress-free as possible. I highly suggest that if your dog is not a puppy to consult with your vet as to what causes the tearing - it will help you feel better. Now that we know there is not much we can do other than to keep his face dry as much as possible and wash the face to reduce the chances of smell or discoloration we feel more in control of the situation.


----------



## DebbieG (Aug 20, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 22 2009, 12:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853670


> I have read somewhere online about people giving their dogs Tums for tear stains. But, personally, I wouldn't do this for the same reasons others have mentioned here.
> 
> Bisou starting having a little tear staining about 1.5 weeks or so after I brought her home..and I gave her some probiotics, grounded up in her food, and that made them go away. Maybe her stains were related to teething or the stress of coming into an new environment/traveling, I'm not sure..but she doesn't have this problem anymore.[/B]


----------



## DebbieG (Aug 20, 2009)

So where do you get probiotics? Is it in yogurt?

QUOTE (DebbieG @ Nov 24 2009, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854406


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 22 2009, 12:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853670





> I have read somewhere online about people giving their dogs Tums for tear stains. But, personally, I wouldn't do this for the same reasons others have mentioned here.
> 
> Bisou starting having a little tear staining about 1.5 weeks or so after I brought her home..and I gave her some probiotics, grounded up in her food, and that made them go away. Maybe her stains were related to teething or the stress of coming into an new environment/traveling, I'm not sure..but she doesn't have this problem anymore.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------

